# The Robi-Claw (To pick things up!)



## ParkCityLM (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello All! We, the Park City Lego Miners, have invented a robot to pick things up off the ground, and then bring them to you.  Watch our robot in action at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ofcf6qbV-io&list=UUjO8-2uneZ8ap1wG3xN9b3Q&index=1 Please watch the video, and then give us feed back about our idea. Thanks! -The Park City Lego Miners!


----------



## Elzee (Jan 8, 2013)

Love the disclaimer. lol 

How about training a monkey to go get things and pick up things and a monkey could be a good companion. 

When my kids were little, I thought that mothers with babies and young children should be able to grow stretchy arms. Or an arm per child. I have three children, so shouldn't I have three arms or hands. Anyways, I did want more children than hands, and that's what I got! 

Still able to bend over and pick up things but it is getting harder to straightening up from bending over. 

Cute mustache. Keep encouraging those young men - you never know if they will indeed invent something that will be very useful and will make them millions!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2013)

I loved the disclaimer as well!

You might want to show a little more of the Robi-Claw itself, rather than the inventors - show it actually picking things up and handing them to an older person. Sell the sizzle!

Great idea!


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 8, 2013)

"How about training a monkey to go get things and pick up things and a monkey could be a good companion."

I say this even at work. We NEED monkey assistants for each employee to hop up/down and get things we can't reach. I work in a library and most of the workers are over 40 and some close or past retirement age.


The big problem is trainging the monkeys to use the restroom so you do not need to diaper them. You would also have have all the monkeys either boys or girls or nature will take its course and you will lose them to maternity leave.


----------

